# Buying a horse



## Newtothegeegees (26 December 2019)

So if you was looking on here for a horse to buy and it was your first horse ever and you felt you wanted a real easy horse that didn’t scare you or over horse yourself - what category would you look in? School master? Family Horse? All rounder? I’m quite tall (5’7) so the Connemara horses all seem a lovely fit but unfortunately seem a bit on the small side for me.... all help appreciated.  I don’t want to compete. I just want a horse to have fun with - hack, maybe jump eventually and potentially teach my kids on.


----------



## mini_b (26 December 2019)

Guessing you’ve been on horse quest! 
think you can set the criteria to height age price etc so then it looks across all those categories. 
set yourself some must haves eg
Height
Age
Mate/gelding etc

id personally go for something that’s done a bit everything that’s looking for a quieter life if you’re just looking to hack and pop a jump or two. 
Your first horse should be temperament over talent as you’re bound to fluff up at some point as we all do. Forgiving is the word I’m looking for! 
don’t get hung up on a breed either, 
highlands are fantastic ponies for adults and children alike and can take up a lot of leg even though they appear quite wee. A 14hh highland will ride bigger than a 15hh Tb. 
If you like the sound of a Connie and it sounds perfect, go try it. They should be deep in the girth so you might find you are a good fit.


----------



## ycbm (27 December 2019)

If you post this in Tackroom, you'll probably get a lot more replies.

Be very careful looking at Connies, though.  A lot of them these days are fiery little sports horses.  

.


----------



## spugs (27 December 2019)

I’d not worry too much about height, I’m tall but ride a 14hh cob. He takes up my leg well and and I’m not heavy.

Don’t worry about breed etc but take someone experienced with you when you start looking.


----------



## teddypops (27 December 2019)

My Connemaras are very feisty and need an experienced rider. They are not all easy!


----------



## Newtothegeegees (29 December 2019)

abarnes said:



			Guessing you’ve been on horse quest!
think you can set the criteria to height age price etc so then it looks across all those categories.
set yourself some must haves eg
Height
Age
Mate/gelding etc

id personally go for something that’s done a bit everything that’s looking for a quieter life if you’re just looking to hack and pop a jump or two.
Your first horse should be temperament over talent as you’re bound to fluff up at some point as we all do. Forgiving is the word I’m looking for!
don’t get hung up on a breed either,
highlands are fantastic ponies for adults and children alike and can take up a lot of leg even though they appear quite wee. A 14hh highland will ride bigger than a 15hh Tb.
If you like the sound of a Connie and it sounds perfect, go try it. They should be deep in the girth so you might find you are a good fit.
		
Click to expand...

I had never set foot on HorseQuest until you posted this! Now I can’t get off it!!! Thank you!!


----------



## gallopingby (29 December 2019)

It’s the conformation of a horse rather than height which determines how the rider looks/feels. A taller upright TB may not ride as comfortably as a stocky native breed. 
I would look at the history of the horse ie what he’s been doing. Not all highlands/Connemara/dales etc are suitable as First horses, some are particularly feisty even though they may not look it so don’t be fooled. An older, been there done that type would be good, if you want to do some dressage/schooling just be sure that the ‘quiet’ horse what appears well schooled isn’t totally fed up going round in circles.


----------



## Ambers Echo (29 December 2019)

Yuletide Carols Bublé Murders said:



			If you post this in Tackroom, you'll probably get a lot more replies.

Be very careful looking at Connies, though.  A lot of them these days are fiery little sports horses
		
Click to expand...

That certainly describes Dolly. As genuine and kind as they come but bold and forward. Not a family pony for teaching kids on.


----------



## twiggy2 (29 December 2019)

In the last 15yrs I have not come across connies that are any but fiery, quirky little sports horses.
New forests on the other hand in my experience can be perfect for beginners and families.
Highlands I have not much experience of myself but the 2 I have known were difficult and stubborn. 
To be honest at 5.7 you will be ok on anything fairly well built over 14HH.
I would suggest you look at something older, say 14 plus that has proved itself to be steady, reliable and we'll mannered, something that has shown itself to stay polite and calm when in little work.
Look for something on full loan and if it works out offer to buy after a year or so,  expect to pay a premium for the known aspect of the horse and it's suitability.


----------



## rainni_day (2 January 2020)

I like Irish Sports Horses as they have always had a nice temperament in my experience. My mare is 12 years old and has seen and done everything but has plenty of life in her.


----------



## SpringArising (2 January 2020)

I've had Welshes (Bs and Ds), a TB, a Standardbred and a Connie, and the Connie is by far the most feisty I've had. He needs daily exercise to stay sane and does explosive broncing when excited or anxious.


----------



## HazuraJane (4 January 2020)

Doing a thorough self-assessment with the aid of a friend or a trainer with whom you've worked might help you to identify what qualities are Must-Have, Would-Like-to-Have, Must-NOT-Have etc. Then let your own good common sense lead you (doing all due-diligence, of course.) Your ideal horse might not be a breed you've considered. Best of luck.


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 January 2020)

dont forget the veterans on horsequest,  as i am an oldie and although have had horses for over 50 years i would be looking for something safe and sane that had been there and done it ....if you have a trainer they are more likely to know what would suit you....just make sure you take someone knowledgeable with you and have the horse vetted by a vet of your choice and NOT of the seller.  when you have found your horse you could ask on here for vet recommendations for the area the horse lives in so you can be sure you will get an unbiased vetting.. good luck


----------



## Leo Walker (4 January 2020)

twiggy2 said:



			In the last 15yrs I have not come across connies that are any but fiery, quirky little sports horses.
New forests on the other hand in my experience can be perfect for beginners and families.
Highlands I have not much experience of myself but the 2 I have known were difficult and stubborn.
To be honest at 5.7 you will be ok on anything fairly well built over 14HH.
I would suggest you look at something older, say 14 plus that has proved itself to be steady, reliable and we'll mannered, something that has shown itself to stay polite and calm when in little work.
Look for something on full loan and if it works out offer to buy after a year or so,  expect to pay a premium for the known aspect of the horse and it's suitability.
		
Click to expand...

I've only ever known sharp connies. I cant think of a single 1 that would make a first horse! My highland is a total dope on a rope and his mum and grandma were the same. I know they arent all like that though.


----------



## Upthecreek (4 January 2020)

Connies are extremely intelligent and quite strong willed. Probably not ideal as a first horse for most people. If you like the breed maybe consider getting a cross-breed. Mine is Connie x cob and has just the right amount of feistiness without being a complete idiot (most of the time). He wouldn’t have been suitable as a first horse but only because I bought him when he was 4.


----------



## Micky (17 January 2020)

Sounds like we were lucky then, first horse for my daughter being a connemara, 14.2 12 yr old, stubborn but once she learnt which buttons to press, was a darling to ride, in the stable, every which way..couldn’t fault him, even took him hunting, he livened up but was still handle able..daughter is 5’6” ..
Agree with others though, look for what is good for you, not dependant on breed or height of horse.


----------



## Krittersg (17 January 2020)

Definitely agree with everything said already. Every horse is an individual - my Husband's first horse was a 6 year old TB but a total dope on a rope kind of guy that could have easily been ruled out on breed or age (Sadly couldn't come with us when we moved as he wasn't the most stoic in cold weather - Cold for Southern California!). His current horse is 18 Irish sports horse - again a nice dope on a rope that I imagine will be with us happy and forward and perfect for many many years.


Also on size - the horse in this image is a 14.2 hand Morgan and not filled out through the girth as young - the girl in the picture is 5'11" - in the end its how you feel riding and what you like to feel gait wise as well.


----------



## Skib (17 January 2020)

teddypops said:



			My Connemaras are very feisty and need an experienced rider. They are not all easy!
		
Click to expand...

Buying a horse is such a massive investment that I think one should settle on the type or breed of horse that one really wants.  

After riding 2 years i was partnered with a young Connie mare - on paper completely unsuitable - but we clicked and she was the love of my life till she died. She was quick and clever and bucked off young members of staff who tried to ride her "proper".  She ran away with me too in the early years - but how else does an old lady learn to canter fast in open spaces? 
She did things the yard girls would ask to see me do as a joke - like halt canter. I played with her like a pony club child and a guy who suggested I needed a serious lesson instead, sent me away to go on having fun; he said there was nothing she wouldnt do for me.

My two safe steady shares have been ISH mares but if I am ever in need of a horse of my own it will be a Connie please.


----------



## Winters100 (2 February 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			dont forget the veterans on horsequest,  as i am an oldie and although have had horses for over 50 years i would be looking for something safe and sane that had been there and done it ....if you have a trainer they are more likely to know what would suit you....just make sure you take someone knowledgeable with you and have the horse vetted by a vet of your choice and NOT of the seller.  when you have found your horse you could ask on here for vet recommendations for the area the horse lives in so you can be sure you will get an unbiased vetting.. good luck
		
Click to expand...

I agree that as a first time owner an older horse can be a great way to go.  I have one younger horse and one 14 year old, and the main difference is that the older one is so reliable - the same every day no matter what is going on around us.  This sort of horse can be a real confidence giver, I bought her to get myself back to riding after recovering from a serious accident, and she has been wonderful. The added advantage is that I never have to train with her - just go ahead and have fun doing whatever I feel like because she already knows everything.  I think something like my girl could really suit you as she is really a pony for fun, riding in the forest, either alone or in a group, is no problem. Jumping small obstacles, polo, whatever we feel like doing.  And none of the considerations about where the horse should be placed when riding in a group - does not matter to her if we are first, last or somewhere in the middle, and if the others are faster than I would like she will happily keep to the speed that I want.  If I am short of time I don't bother with tack and just ride with a headcollar.  Good luck with your search, and I would say my main piece of advice would be to forget looks and just go for a sound horse with a good attitude


----------



## Newtothegeegees (2 February 2020)

Winters100 said:



			I agree that as a first time owner an older horse can be a great way to go.  I have one younger horse and one 14 year old, and the main difference is that the older one is so reliable - the same every day no matter what is going on around us.  This sort of horse can be a real confidence giver, I bought her to get myself back to riding after recovering from a serious accident, and she has been wonderful. The added advantage is that I never have to train with her - just go ahead and have fun doing whatever I feel like because she already knows everything.  I think something like my girl could really suit you as she is really a pony for fun, riding in the forest, either alone or in a group, is no problem. Jumping small obstacles, polo, whatever we feel like doing.  And none of the considerations about where the horse should be placed when riding in a group - does not matter to her if we are first, last or somewhere in the middle, and if the others are faster than I would like she will happily keep to the speed that I want.  If I am short of time I don't bother with tack and just ride with a headcollar.  Good luck with your search, and I would say my main piece of advice would be to forget looks and just go for a sound horse with a good attitude

Click to expand...

Can I buy her? 
Thanks for advice - my search continues...


----------



## Winters100 (2 February 2020)

Newtothegeegees said:



			Can I buy her? 

 I'm afraid my girl is now staying with me until the end of her days but I love that you asked   I feel so grateful to her for giving me back my enjoyment of riding.  But I really hope that you will find one exactly like her.  She was ex-high goal polo, and in general polo ponies are calm and easy. She was no longer enjoying high level, but she loves the dismally low level that I do, and does lots of other jobs besides (including carrying small children).  You could look at some ex polo ponies and see if they suit. When they get to the stage of needing to be taken out of the very fast work they can still have many years ahead of them, and a lot have also been hunted, jumped etc. I think the only thing you would not be able to do would be dressage.  There is a fb group called chukkout polo and lots of nice ponies listed there at sensible prices.
		
Click to expand...


----------

